# Golden ReBeaver



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

This is part of Roxy's 2.5- 3 month collection of sticks Her "Retriever Dam" She carries these sticks home from our walks, sometimes she will carry them for over 3km ignoring other dogs, squirrels,geese,people (even those known to carry treats in their pockets). She has even learned that if it won't fit through the gate to drop it and grab the end to drag it through. We have had kindling for our wood stove all winter. Just had to share she makes me smile


----------



## macytong (Jun 28, 2012)

So cute! My Alfa enjoys holding a plastic bottle on the way we're back home.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a great and smart girl Roxy is, she's beautiful.

My guys have been known to steal the kindling right out of our wood burning fireplace when my DH is making the fire.......


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

What a cute picture...love the look on Roxy's face. That's quite a stash...atta girl Roxy. 


Pete & Woody


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Too cute! That's a big stick!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That's so cute! My Fozzie always wanted to carry something, but not always a stick. He'd carry my glove, my umbrella, or whatever else I had that he thought he needed to help with. Thanks for stirring up that memory--it made me smile...


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I got a kick out of the photos! I would say Roxy is a smart and helpful girl! Pretty too!


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

HAHAHAHA. 
We have the same "problem". It's really funny watching them carry a "stick" 3x the length of their body for an entire walk. Does she walk with a sense of pride too... with a tree trunk in her mouth?

That's a really nice collection!


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

This brought back so many memories of our Buddy on our walks with him. He loved carrying stuff back too. (sticks, plastic pails, garbage bags, empty soda cans, McDonald's bags, lost mittens, etc..) He was so focused on getting these wonderful "finds" home, he didn't want to stop for anything either. When we finally got home he would deposit them at the back door and go in, as if say, " well, I did my job, the rest is yours!" We always had "extra stuff" in our garbage every week. Really miss that. Thanks for sharing, Roxy's picture is priceless!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Roxy looks very pleased. Quite a stack of kindling she has amassed for you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roxy*

Roxy is one smart and adorable girl!!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, I think Ms. Roxy should be very proud of herself! That's a nice stash. Ummm ... she wouldn't want to bring me some of that, would she?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Both the story and the picture reminded me of our Zeke. He used to do the same thing. Once he had hold of one he'd get a very proud expression and kind of strut all the way home with it. We never accumulated a stack to match yours though.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

that is sooo cute! She must feel very important with a big job to do...

that's a great thing for her, too (unless she eats them!) because it will keep her from picking up other, less desirable items from the the ground.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

sooo cute! There's nothing quite like a dog with a job! Good going, Roxy!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So so cute....My boy Neeko (6 mos. ) is doing that now, nothing will distract him from bringing the sticks home ....we just put it all in the fireplace outback, for kindling...thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Walnut_the_Nut said:


> HAHAHAHA.
> We have the same "problem". It's really funny watching them carry a "stick" 3x the length of their body for an entire walk. Does she walk with a sense of pride too... with a tree trunk in her mouth?
> 
> That's a really nice collection!


Oh yes she is very proud of herself, and tries to stay far enough ah
Head of me that I won't try and trade for a smaller one or take it away before she gets it home. We also have to put them up immediately or she starts gnawing them.


----------

